# Do any of you read hyper-calvinists?



## thistle93 (May 27, 2014)

Hi! Let me start of by saying I am not a hyper-calvinists in the least and strongly disagree with it but I do have a few hyper-calvinists authors in my library that I find somewhat helpful in areas as long as read discerningly. I am wondering do any of you read any hyper-calvinists? If so, who are some of your favorite hyper-calvinists and who are some of the worse hyper-calvinists? Thank you! 



For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## JML (May 27, 2014)

Depends on your definition of a hyper-Calvinist.

Some consider John Gill a hyper. I have a some of his works and find them helpful. Some consider anyone who does not believe in a well-meant free offer a hyper. If that is the case, then I have a few more since I have several books written by authors from the Protestant Reformed Church in America (Engelsma, Hoeksema, etc.). I think the PRCA puts out some great literature and I am not of the opinion that they are hyper. Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel: An Examination of the "Well-Meant Offer" of the Gospel is a great book showing that they are not.

Reformed Free Publishing Association &mdash; Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 27, 2014)

Can you name some? I don't know if I have any.


----------



## pem (May 27, 2014)

Hi Matthew, what hyper- Calvinist authors do you have ? ...........Hyper-Calvinism is all house and no doors. Arminianism is all doors and no house


----------



## Abeard (May 27, 2014)

AW Pink had hyper/high calvinist tendencies


----------



## KMK (May 28, 2014)

A hyper-Calvinist is anyone who is more calvinistic than yourself.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 28, 2014)

> thistle93 said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering do any of you read any hyper-calvinists?
> ...



there are some definitions found here on this thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/what-type-calvinist-you-83236/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 28, 2014)

Just to be honest I found the list unhelpful. I do find that most Hyper-Calvinist hold to some form of Eternal Justification. The free offer of the Gospel and evangelism is something repudiated by them since God will irresistibly draw men to Christ. At the same time I know men who hold to Eternal Justification but do not negate the free offer of the Gospel. I would classify a Hyper-Calvinist as someone who negates the free offer of the Gospel as they seem to neglect St. Paul's words in Romans 10:14,15.

Rom 10:14    How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?
Rom 10:15    And how shall they preach, except they be sent? as it is written, How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace, and bring glad tidings of good things!


----------



## JOwen (May 28, 2014)

Philpot, Huntington, and Gadsby are three that I have read (devotionally) with benefit. All three are hyper-c's. They wonderfully describe the life of grace AFTER the wicket-gate, but do not tell you how to get through it.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 28, 2014)

KMK said:


> A hyper-Calvinist is anyone who is more calvinistic than yourself.



Or a Calvinist who's had too much sugar and caffeine.


----------



## Abeard (May 28, 2014)

> Abeard said:
> 
> 
> > AW Pink had hyper/high calvinist tendencies
> ...


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

JOwen said:


> Philpot, Huntington, and Gadsby are three that I have read (devotionally) with benefit. All three are hyper-c's. They wonderfully describe the life of grace AFTER the wicket-gate, but do not tell you how to get through it.


 I too used to read those authors as a Strict Baptist. I would not call them "hyper" they just hated the expression "free- offer" as though Christ was a plate of chips . All three were also called Antinomians too (usually by unsaved legalists -pharisees.) I remember reading Gabdsbys "Gospel Rule defended" and no one could answer it apparently The Gospel Rule Defended


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 28, 2014)

KMK said:


> A hyper-Calvinist is anyone who is more calvinistic than yourself.


Which is why I read them all.


----------



## JOwen (May 28, 2014)

pem said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Philpot, Huntington, and Gadsby are three that I have read (devotionally) with benefit. All three are hyper-c's. They wonderfully describe the life of grace AFTER the wicket-gate, but do not tell you how to get through it.
> ...



I think you are mistaken brother. On all accounts they are hyper. 
Here are some of the salient points of these men:

1. A denial of the Law of God as a rule of practice for the child of God.
2. A denial of the 4th commandment in the New Testament Church.
3. A belief in justification from eternity.
4. A denial of enmity between God and the elect before regeneration.
5. The removal for the need of propitiation, or a redefining of propitiation.
4. No covenant theology proper, but one “Eternal Covenant”.
5. Pure Church only.
6. Denial of the free offer of the gospel contrary to the historic faith of all ages.
7. Rejection of infant baptism.
8. No evangelism.

On all points, extended (hyper) beyond Calvin himself and the Historic Reformed Faith. I have a paper I wrote on the subject titled, "The Forgotten Power of Leaven" if you want to read it. If you would like you can PM me and I will email it to you. It is not for public distribution. 

Blessings!


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

Hi Jerrold , id like to read your paper . How do i do a PM to you ? Meanwhile , could you answer Gadsbys Gospel Rule defended in an email to me too please as ive never seen it answered by anyone. Thanks


----------



## JOwen (May 28, 2014)

Brother Josh,

I define the free offer by the language of the WCF and Cannons of Dort. I, along with out confessional forbearers, do not believe there are any unfulfilled desires in the Godhead pertaining to man's salvation. Having said that, the hypers I mentioned still all deny the free offer.


----------



## JOwen (May 28, 2014)

pem said:


> Hi Jerrold , id like to read your paper . How do i do a PM to you ? Meanwhile , could you answer Gadsbys Gospel Rule defended in an email to me too please as ive never seen it answered by anyone. Thanks



Could I, yes. Will I? I don't have the time. My paper may walk us down that path a bit however. My email is [email protected].

Blessings,


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

Regarding your point number 3 . Today i received a book and spoke about it in the "recent aquisitions" thread. It deals with that debate between Kuyper and Bavnick and i believe the outcome will be open-ended............. Point number 8. They evangelised me through their writings .........Point number 6. "free-offer" reeks of arminianism.........Point number 1. see Gospel Rule defended . I look forward to reading your paper


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

JOwen said:


> pem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jerrold , id like to read your paper . How do i do a PM to you ? Meanwhile , could you answer Gadsbys Gospel Rule defended in an email to me too please as ive never seen it answered by anyone. Thanks
> ...


 Sorry you have no time - folk have been saying that since Gadsby wrote it in 1807


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

Not at all ! I just wish someone would take the time as it was first published in 1806 and in 18 years since i first read it i have never seen it answered by anyone , anytime or anywhere .


----------



## pem (May 28, 2014)

...and if i make the time to read someones paper i expect the same in return . Its called common decency


----------



## fredtgreco (May 28, 2014)

pem said:


> ...and if i make the time to read someones paper i expect the same in return . Its called common decency


It's actually not, given that you were the one asking for the information. A minister's calling is to shepherd the flock that the Lord has given him, not to answer every question an internet inquirer makes of him. If you think that is so "indecent," don't read the paper Rev. Lewis offered to send to you *as an assistance to your inquiry.* He was not even under any obligation to do that kindness to you.

Consider this a formal warning from the board administration.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 28, 2014)

pem said:


> ...and if i make the time to read someones paper i expect the same in return . Its called common decency



Perhaps you might get somewhere if you asked people here in general if they knew of any refutations of William Gadsby. Conversely, expecting people to read and refute every possible source that you could mention is just being unreasonable.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 28, 2014)

fredtgreco said:


> A minister's calling is to shepherd the flock that the Lord has given him, not to answer every question an internet inquirer makes of him.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 28, 2014)

David Hunt said that he thought John Calvin was a hypercalvinist.


If that is true I have many books by hypercalvinists.


----------



## pem (May 29, 2014)

*sorry folk*



fredtgreco said:


> pem said:
> 
> 
> > ...and if i make the time to read someones paper i expect the same in return . Its called common decency
> ...



Very sorry to have upset anyone - please forgive me . I do realise the law/gospel issue is a controversial topic as it has always been . As a former Strict and Particular Baptist (Gospel Standard Baptists) i was branded both "hyper-Calvinist" and "antinomian" by others (usually arminians) Now i am a paedobaptist (infant sprinkler )and disagree with the GS Baptists regarding baptism. However , I believe they are not "hyper" (beyond) Calvinists and if you read them as much as i have i have you will agree with me. (they are not Calvinists either-there is more to being a Calvinist than TULIP ). The label of Hyper-Calvinist is abused by most people (including Spurgeon, Ian Murray, Peter Masters) both here in the UK and in the USA. I would class the whole Theonomy movement (Rushdooney, North, Wilson Bahnsen etc) as "real" Hyper Calvinists but thats another story . Once again , please forgive me as i wish to upset no-one . I am here to learn from the wise men of Christ and i can offer instruction to the weak in faith .....................Just a thought , would there be a possibility of a Presbyterian church plant here in the south of England ? I ask this because the light has gone out in the UK and the country is in dire straights . Your friend in Christ Jesus


----------



## pem (May 29, 2014)

JOwen said:


> pem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jerrold , id like to read your paper . How do i do a PM to you ? Meanwhile , could you answer Gadsbys Gospel Rule defended in an email to me too please as ive never seen it answered by anyone. Thanks
> ...



Hi Jerrold , could you please send me your paper to ; [email protected] ? Many thanks in adance


----------



## JOwen (May 29, 2014)

> I do realise the law/gospel issue is a controversial topic as it has always been .



The law/gospel issue as viewed through the eyes of Gadsby is not a hot topic on this board as per your link. The Forum Rules of this Board clearly state this under 2. Confessional Requirements. Gadsby's Gospel Rule is nothing less than a calling card for theoretical antinomianism and hyper-Calvinism. 



> However , I believe they are not "hyper" (beyond) Calvinists and if you read them as much as I have i have you will agree with me.



Without trying to sound trite, I probably have read as much as you have of these men over the decades, and I do not agree that they are not hyper. Unequivocally they are. That is not to say I have not read them without benefit. Devotionally they say some warm and tender things to the struggling soul in pointing them to the all-sufficient Christ. For that I am thankful. But there is a huge caveat needed in reading them, as I pointed out in my original post. The paper I have written is one chapter in my Th.M thesis at PRTS which is on Antinomianism, especially as it pertains to the experimental element appreciated in certain Reformed circles. Like I said before, if you would like to read it, or anyone else for that matter, email me privately at [email protected] and I will send it to you. It is NOT for public distribution at this point for personal reasons. 

As for your apology, readily accepted! 

Blessings,


----------



## JOwen (May 29, 2014)

> Hi Jerrold , could you please send me your paper to ; [email protected] ? Many thanks in adance



Sent.


----------



## pem (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply Jerrold , i will read it and it will go no further . Sorry if i caused you any upset . God bless


----------



## pegasister (May 29, 2014)

I have ADHD. When I don't take my medication, I'm a hyper-Calvinist by default.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 29, 2014)

pem said:


> The label of Hyper-Calvinist is abused by most people (including Spurgeon, Ian Murray, Peter Masters) both here in the UK and in the USA.



I would simply love to hear you expand upon what you mean by this.



pem said:


> Just a thought , would there be a possibility of a Presbyterian church plant here in the south of England ? I ask this because the light has gone out in the UK and the country is in dire straights . Your friend in Christ Jesus



Did you have any particular location in mind? Because there will probably be something, fairly soon. Send me an email or PM if you are interested.


----------



## pem (May 30, 2014)

JonathanHunt said:


> pem said:
> 
> 
> > The label of Hyper-Calvinist is abused by most people (including Spurgeon, Ian Murray, Peter Masters) both here in the UK and in the USA.
> ...



That would be fantastic regarding a church plant . Anywhere between Weymouth and Portsmouth 
along the coast and going north as far as Salisbury sounds good . Anywhere really ! My email address is ; [email protected]


----------

